# May Acquisitions



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Technically these were thrifted on the last day of April, but close enough...
RL madras shorts- mop buttons, flap pockets, split waistband, the works
BB repp


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I have that same pair of shorts, very nice


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not trad at all, but still wanted to share. When I ran my first marathon back in January, Skechers (the main clothing sponsor) released a crap ton of Houston Marathon-related clothing items (shirts, running shorts, track jackets, etc). I didn't want to spend the $110 retail on these when they were released, but since the marathon was almost 4 months ago, the special edition running shoes are on deep discount now. I got these Skechers GoRun Ride 5's to commemorate my first marathon:


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow!
And I thought my running shoes looked weird


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

CornoUltimo said:


> Wow!
> And I thought my running shoes looked weird


Hah, my usual running shoes are Brooks Ravenna VI's. These will probably never get worn, I just wanted them to commemorate my first marathon (since they have the Chevron Marathon graphics/colors/etc all over them).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

orange fury said:


> Not trad at all, but still wanted to share. When I ran my first marathon back in January, Skechers (the main clothing sponsor) released a crap ton of Houston Marathon-related clothing items (shirts, running shorts, track jackets, etc). I didn't want to spend the $110 retail on these when they were released, but since the marathon was almost 4 months ago, the special edition running shoes are on deep discount now. I got these Skechers GoRun Ride 5's to commemorate my first marathon:


Given your rationale for the purchase, I just cannot come up with a more Tradly purchase! Not meant as a criticism, but I didn't realize Sketcher's had gotten into the legitimate "running shoe" market. I'm still clinging to my Adidas! LOL. 

Congrats on your first marathon Orange Fury...you have joined what I consider to be a fairly elite fraternity of fitness enthusiasts.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Given your rationale for the purchase, I just cannot come up with a more Tradly purchase! Not meant as a criticism, but I didn't realize Sketcher's had gotten into the legitimate "running shoe" market. I'm still clinging to my Adidas! LOL.


There was a big to-do in the running community a few years ago when there were a bunch of major marathons around the world that were won (or had top finishers) by folks wearing Sketchers. That said, I too cannot get myself to give them a try yet and have been sticking with my Saucony and Nike.

Come to think of it, I don't think any of the running stores near me even carry Sketcher's! It's probably a tough market to crack as runners are often set in their ways in terms of what shoes they will use.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> Not meant as a criticism, but I didn't realize Sketcher's had gotten into the legitimate "running shoe" market.


Agreed. They've really diversified, for better or for worse, from the knockoff shoes they made back in the day.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Interesting observations on Sketchers. Due to my age I have a hard time taking Sketchers seriously. The same goes for Under Armour, but it has interesting to watch both of these companies change and grow.

I almost considered a pair of Under Armour shoes for basketball. So it must be working.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> Given your rationale for the purchase, I just cannot come up with a more Tradly purchase! Not meant as a criticism, but I didn't realize Sketcher's had gotten into the legitimate "running shoe" market. I'm still clinging to my Adidas! LOL.
> 
> Congrats on your first marathon Orange Fury...you have joined what I consider to be a fairly elite fraternity of fitness enthusiasts.





Semper Jeep said:


> There was a big to-do in the running community a few years ago when there were a bunch of major marathons around the world that were won (or had top finishers) by folks wearing Sketchers. That said, I too cannot get myself to give them a try yet and have been sticking with my Saucony and Nike.
> 
> Come to think of it, I don't think any of the running stores near me even carry Sketcher's! It's probably a tough market to crack as runners are often set in their ways in terms of what shoes they will use.





cellochris said:


> Agreed. They've really diversified, for better or for worse, from the knockoff shoes they made back in the day.


The best thing to happen to Skechers was their sponsorship deal with marathoner and Olympian Meb Keflezighi- Skechers stock actually went up when Meb won the Boston Marathon in 2014. All of the gear I picked up at the marathon expo (sweatshirt, track jacket, running hat, and finisher shirt) were all out of the "Skechers Performance" division, and all of it is really nice. I normally use Nike and UA gear, but I wouldn't object to supplementing it with more Skechers stuff. From a marketing standpoint, they're the gear sponsor for several major marathons (Houston, LA, etc), so they've certainly forced their way into the public consciousness.

I remember Skechers from the 90's, so it was hard for me to think of them as anything other than that, but TBH, they actually make very solid running shoes (this one specifically is incredibly light and flexible). That said, I'm solidly a Brooks fan, but i wouldn't object to purchasing a pair of these for running (these specific ones I'm using as more of a display piece).

okay, enough of a threadjack from me, back to your regularly scheduled programming lol


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Kind of trad- I received a Wentworth Pewter 10oz beaded julep cup. Just in time for the Derby tomorrow:


also, Woodford Reserve, which is very Derby appropriate


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

Grabbed this PRL/Corneliani cord jacket off of ebay for about $30 shipped. Now if autumn would just hurry up and get here.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

This was a few days ago, but I got two tropical shirts from LLBean, one in a turquoise-y diamond print, the other an orange-ish stripe. Pics on WAYWT thread.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received my two Brooks Brothers uni stripe ocbds from the sale in the mail today. As long as they're selling the $90 ocbds with the pocket in my size, I'm going to pick up a couple during each sale- I'm going to have enough to last the rest of my life lol:


ive never seen the tagging like the one in the shirt on the right, but sizing and fit are fine, so I don't know. Also, this was a rare event in that everything on the shirts was fine (no blown out seams, no holes in the fabric, etc).


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

That's the previous tag, before they changed Extra Slim Fit to Milano.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Orgetorix said:


> That's the previous tag, before they changed Extra Slim Fit to Milano.


Hence, buy now as they seem to be grabbing the last of the stock from the back of the cupboard.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> That's the previous tag, before they changed Extra Slim Fit to Milano.


Interesting, thank you- when I started buying Brooks shirts a couple years ago they had started color-coding the labels, but we're still referring to it as extra slim fit (which were green). Then they started referring to it as Milano fit, but kept the tag the same, and most recently they've added the word Milano to it. Point being, out of all the Brooks shirts I have, the only two tags are green and green with Milano.



Fading Fast said:


> Hence, buy now as they seem to be grabbing the last of the stock from the back of the cupboard.


no complaint from me, as long as I don't have QC issues. I plan on ordering a bunch in this upcoming F&F sale, I'm trying to be basically set for life on these since they're my favorite shirts- I get the new ones are the replacement, but I'm adamant about the pocket, and picking these up around $50/apiece is a bargain.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Let's just say you'll be set for life, as long as you don't ever tack on a few mid-life "dad" pounds around your midsection. Otherwise, you'll wish you had diversified your stash beyond the Compression...er, I mean, Milano Fit.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Taking inspiration from *oxford cloth button down* and his use of gilets, felt this would be a good addition to my wardrobe:

It's warming up here of late in the UK so might not get much use until Autumn though.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Apr 16, 2016)

It is interesting to note the seasons related comments above. 

Here in Sydney autumn/winter are showing no signs whatsoever of making an appearance. The nights are warm, the days very hot. This is causing chaos for retail. The public are still buying summer clothing and winter stocks are unsold. 

The Australian financial year runs July to June. The year ends next month, and sales targets are well off course. They are in trouble.

As a result there massive sales in every store, usually around 50-60% off. I just bought 3 tweed jackets from T Lewin for less than would pay for a shirt. The near we get to June the bigger the discounts will get....


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I got a new Thinkpad today. Pretty trad, I guess. I have been rocking a W520 workstation---a monster rig, which I very much future-proofed when I got it 5 years ago. But it is big. I needed something a bit smaller and lighter, so I went with a 14" Thinkpad Yoga.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLMike said:


> ^Let's just say you'll be set for life, as long as you don't ever tack on a few mid-life "dad" pounds around your midsection. Otherwise, you'll wish you had diversified your stash beyond the Compression...er, I mean, Milano Fit.


Ill post a picture one of these days, but I don't think y'all realize how much excess fabric I still have in the Milano fit ocbds. If I were to gain enough weight to not have room throughout the torso, the neck on the shirt would have not fit long prior. That said, the Milano fit alpha sized shirts (madras and sport shirts) and broadcloth dress shirts are cut a fair amount slimmer, so I would agree with that statement on those. But the Milano cut ocbds are definitely a different fit. I get that Milano doesn't fit most of the members here, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't work for anybody.

Also, as an aside, I lost 40 lbs 2 years ago- after how hard I worked to lose that weight, I've sworn to myself that I'll never let myself go like that again. I get that ill gain some weight as i get older, but my diet and overall lifestyle is very health focused.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

My recent shopping spree, I found Green/gold/red Strip tie to add to my little green ties. Robert Talbott.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Where can one find the "old" Brooks OCBD on their site? Having a difficult time.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Crosspost from the other thread where I was asking about length, but I received these two Belted Cow surcingles (via LL Bean) a couple days ago:


The flags translate to LL Bean Guaranteed to Last, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

FLMike said:


> ^Let's just say you'll be set for life, as long as you don't ever tack on a few mid-life "dad" pounds around your midsection. Otherwise, you'll wish you had diversified your stash beyond the Compression...er, I mean, Milano Fit.


Yeah, I'll echo OF here - I just picked up a Milano-fit OCBD and, sized appropriately to fit my neck, I could gain 20 or 30 more pounds around my middle before it'd begin to be remotely tight. It's not _that_ slim of a fit. And I'm no skinny dude, either.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> Yeah, I'll echo OF here - I just picked up a Milano-fit OCBD and, sized appropriately to fit my neck, I could gain 20 or 30 more pounds around my middle before it'd begin to be remotely tight. It's not _that_ slim of a fit. And I'm no skinny dude, either.


I'm more of a madison or regent fit than a milano but it's not because of the the waist. There's plenty of room in the midsection for me in a milano.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> Yeah, I'll echo OF here - I just picked up a Milano-fit OCBD and, sized appropriately to fit my neck, I could gain 20 or 30 more pounds around my middle before it'd begin to be remotely tight. It's not _that_ slim of a fit. And I'm no skinny dude, either.





Reuben said:


> I'm more of a madison or regent fit than a milano but it's not because of the the waist. There's plenty of room in the midsection for me in a milano.


I'm wearing one today- when I get home I'll take a picture of the excess


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Reuben said:


> I'm more of a madison or regent fit than a milano but it's not because of the the waist. There's plenty of room in the midsection for me in a milano.


At 6'1", 150lb, my issue is being too thin, but I found the Milano fit OCBD - in my usual neck size - to be too tight in the chest / under the arms; whereas the Regent fit was perfect - good under the arms and across the chest, but not to much extra material in the waist to be outright baggy.

But that's why they make several fits - we all have our unique body shape issues.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> Yeah, I'll echo OF here - I just picked up a Milano-fit OCBD and, sized appropriately to fit my neck, I could gain 20 or 30 more pounds around my middle before it'd begin to be remotely tight. It's not _that_ slim of a fit. And I'm no skinny dude, either.





Reuben said:


> I'm more of a madison or regent fit than a milano but it's not because of the the waist. There's plenty of room in the midsection for me in a milano.





Fading Fast said:


> At 6'1", 150lb, my issue is being too thin, but I found the Milano fit OCBD - in my usual neck size - to be too tight in the chest / under the arms; whereas the Regent fit was perfect - good under the arms and across the chest, but not to much extra material in the waist to be outright baggy.
> 
> But that's why they make several fits - we all have our unique body shape issues.


I finally got around to taking a picture. This is what I wore today:


untucked (about 2" excess on each side):


And the back (messily tucked, but still):


as for the chest, I don't notice any tightness at all. The high armholes make these by far the most comfortable shirts I own- I have a full range of motion without the shirt coming untucked.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

More on topic- new Ralph Lauren 3/2 seersucker came in today:


only detail it doesn't have is a hook vent, but that certainly isn't a deal breaker. I already own a green/white RL 3/2, but my only blue/white seersucker odd jacket was a 2 button Tailorbyrd that is okay (and super lightweight), but I really wanted a 3/2 triple patch. Also, I like that the white is much closer to a cream color.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Got this back from the factory:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> More on topic- new Ralph Lauren 3/2 seersucker came in today:
> Also, I like that the white is much closer to a cream color.


I only buy seersucker that has a cream "white" stripe as a really white - white looks - on me - costume like. Whereas, if the white is really cream and the blue is low-key, it all works.

That is a beautiful looking jacket - enjoy.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I ordered one of the new BB OCBDs in pink on May 8. But the shirt has been back-ordered. Seems odd for a newly minted product that they've promoted rather heavily. Wonder when I'll receive it?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Couple new pairs of shoes:



















And this came back from the factory too:


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Scored seven new Barbour tweed caps today. V. happy


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Reuben said:


> And this came back from the factory too:


Are you happy with the sleeve-lengthening job? How much did they charge? For some reason I thought they replaced the sleeves with longer ones, but apparently not.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> Are you happy with the sleeve-lengthening job? How much did they charge? For some reason I thought they replaced the sleeves with longer ones, but apparently not.


$360 with tax and shipping, but I paid for longer sleeves, those two new big panels on the front, a new zipper, patching large chunks of the liner, and patching some spots of wear on the sleeves as well. I'm happier with this sleeve job than if they'd replaced the whole thing with newer, mis-matched material.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I almost never find hidden gems at TJMaxx or Marshalls but this was a nice surprise tonight...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^When they take a clothing line out back and put a bullet in its head, the next six to twelve months usually results in some great values at the downstream discounters for brands that, when they were a going concern, never or almost never showed up there. 

Good find - enjoy. I thought the Black Fleece line was very well made, very over priced and I only liked about 10% of what they made as many of the styles were out there. But when the style worked and a good sale came along (which BB did with its Black Fleece line quietly but regularly) there were gems - like yours - to be found.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Mr Humphries said:


> Scored seven new Barbour tweed caps today. V. happy


That's a nice score. Enjoy!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't know how you guys feel about Frye shoes, but I scored this pair of USA-made Warren Oxfords at Nordstrom Crack for 70% off retail:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Gamma68:

A reasonably handsome and well made pair of casual shoes for sure, but I would replace those overly wide laces, max haste!


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

orange fury said:


> More on topic- new Ralph Lauren 3/2 seersucker came in today:
> 
> 
> only detail it doesn't have is a hook vent, but that certainly isn't a deal breaker. I already own a green/white RL 3/2, but my only blue/white seersucker odd jacket was a 2 button Tailorbyrd that is okay (and super lightweight), but I really wanted a 3/2 triple patch. Also, I like that the white is much closer to a cream color.


It's a handsome jacket but I wouldn't call it a 3/2 given that the lapels don't roll to the middle button. Also, it looks fully lined. A good alternations tailor could take care of both those point, however.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Natty Beau said:


> It's a handsome jacket but I wouldn't call it a 3/2 given that the lapels don't roll to the middle button. Also, it looks fully lined. A good alternations tailor could take care of both those point, however.


When I put it on it does roll- this was right after I took it out of the package, before I took it to the dry cleaners. Also, the lining is lightweight enough that it doesn't bother me.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> When I put it on it does roll- this was right after I took it out of the package, before I took it to the dry cleaners. Also, the lining is lightweight enough that it doesn't bother me.


If it's brand new, why have it dry cleaned?

:confused2:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> If it's brand new, why have it dry cleaned?
> 
> :confused2:


NWT off eBay, but I just took it to have it pressed, since it was folded into an envelope


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> NWT off eBay, but I just took it to have it pressed, since it was folded into an envelope


Oh, I see. I thought it was brand new from Ralphie.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

orange fury said:


> When I put it on it does roll- this was right after I took it out of the package, before I took it to the dry cleaners. Also, the lining is lightweight enough that it doesn't bother me.


Sounds like you hit the jackpot then! Many happy wearings.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Natty Beau said:


> Sounds like you hit the jackpot then! Many happy wearings.


Thanks! Since next Monday is Memorial Day, I'll probably wear it a couple times this week


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

So my new BB OCBD in pink arrived. But file this one under "disappointing purchase."



Right next to the front placket and not as subtle as this photo might make it appear.

This problem with new BB OCBDs has been well documented here. BB needs to get its sh*t together.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> BB needs to get its sh*t together.


Yes it does. That's some poor QC.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

FLMike said:


> Yes it does. That's some poor QC.


When I return this in the store, I'm going to make a point of telling them that this is a problem noted in multiple menswear forums by multiple purchasers in different locales. Not that it will achieve much, but I feel the need to inform someone at BB about the issue.

I mean, this is a "new" product they've promoted pretty heavily. And the shirt itself was back-ordered. So I had to wait for a flawed product to arrive.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> So my new BB OCBD in pink arrived. But file this one under "disappointing purchase."
> 
> Right next to the front placket and not as subtle as this photo might make it appear.
> 
> This problem with new BB OCBDs has been well documented here. BB needs to get its sh*t together.


Man, sorry to see that their QC is still like this- ive seen this same thing too many times on my orders.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> So my new BB OCBD in pink arrived. But file this one under "disappointing purchase."
> 
> Right next to the front placket and not as subtle as this photo might make it appear.
> 
> This problem with new BB OCBDs has been well documented here. BB needs to get its sh*t together.


And beyond the obvious quality control issue, BBs also has a order control issue as they clearly sent you a shirt meant for Orange Fury.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> And beyond the obvious quality control issue, BBs also has a order control issue as they clearly sent you a shirt meant for Orange Fury.


:laughing:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> And beyond the obvious quality control issue, BBs also has a order control issue as they clearly sent you a shirt meant for Orange Fury.


Bahaha no kidding :laughing:


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I won't argue that these are the highest quality shoes in the world, but I believe that there is a place for low cost, disposable summer wear. Old Navy has these, which with their current 40% off sale come to about $15 per pair.


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

Pretty stoked on these USA-made Sebago tassel loafers that I got for very cheap. I'm sure the crowd will be divided on these, but I actually really like tassel loafers. Let's see if I can pull them off. Side note: After finding some NOS paris of burgundy and black USA-made penny loafers, I'm really loving Sebago. At least the old stuff. The pennies break in really easily and are incredibly comfortable. I expect much of the same from these.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

rmpmcdermott said:


> Pretty stoked on these USA-made Sebago tassel loafers that I got for very cheap. I'm sure the crowd will be divided on these, but I actually really like tassel loafers. Let's see if I can pull them off. Side note: After finding some NOS paris of burgundy and black USA-made penny loafers, I'm really loving Sebago. At least the old stuff. The pennies break in really easily and are incredibly comfortable. I expect much of the same from these.


I've never worn any of those before, but I'm actually liking them a lot. I'd wear them.


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

FLMike said:


> I've never worn any of those before, but I'm actually liking them a lot. I'd wear them.


I like that they're handsewn like mocs. That makes them a little more casual and a little less european in my eyes. I don't know if that's a correct assessment, but I'm looking forward to them.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

CMDC said:


> I won't argue that these are the highest quality shoes in the world, but I believe that there is a place for low cost, disposable summer wear. Old Navy has these, which with their current 40% off sale come to about $15 per pair.


I love Old Navy sneakers. Many of them, like yours, have a Trad vibe and, for the money (like you, I wait for a sale and pay +/- $15), are great value - I have some that are going on their third season.

These are my "winter" Old Navy sneakers - wool herringbone and now in their third season:
https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo2-15_zps79fde4a8.jpg.html
https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo4-4_zpsdce98997.jpg.html


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Super excited about this, this will be a May purchase/June delivery, so I'll post it in June acquisitions as well.

received an email from Allen Edmonds yesterday about their reduced pricing on "CEO favorites". The thing that caught my eye was that they're offering a limited edition of the Strand and Cornwallis in midnight blue/navy. I've drooled over navy shoes for a while (primarily RogerP's in WAYWT), and I dont have any shoes like the Cornwallis, so I pulled the trigger on these yesterday:


It also helped that I had a fair amount of AE gift cards that I got discounted.


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

Girlfriend thrifted this one for me all on her own. She might have a better eye for thrifting than me.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^ And let's also applaud a girlfriend who will not only shop for you, but also thrift for you - much harder, much more of a commitment - and she's good at: she's a keeper.


----------



## kendallr88 (May 20, 2016)

Another sample sale at the Corporate Office

Clarks Bushacre chukkas 
Cole Haan Orson chukkas in burgundy 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

C&J Cranford 3 in black w/ blue elastic - now discontinued.
White Brioni cotton/linen button down, w/ pocket!
Claret Canali merino wool crewneck sweater.


----------



## hoosier1 (May 26, 2016)

Acquired my first pair of Allen Edmonds today so I thought I would finally create an account on here and share. Paid $35 for them and I am extremely happy with the purchase.


----------



## kendallr88 (May 20, 2016)

hoosier1 said:


> Acquired my first pair of Allen Edmonds today so I thought I would finally create an account on here and share. Paid $35 for them and I am extremely happy with the purchase.


Extremely nice and $35 is a great steal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

hoosier1 said:


> Acquired my first pair of Allen Edmonds today so I thought I would finally create an account on here and share. Paid $35 for them and I am extremely happy with the purchase.


Very nice! Enjoy!

i may or may not have some navy suede Cavanaughs incoming next week...:rolleyes2:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

LeeLo said:


> Girlfriend thrifted this one for me all on her own. She might have a better eye for thrifting than me.


Dont know why I didn't catch this sooner, that's a fantastic find! I have that same pattern as a bow tie, one of my favorites- it just screams for a blue OCBD, navy blazer, chinos and penny loafers imho


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

hoosier1 said:


> Acquired my first pair of Allen Edmonds today so I thought I would finally create an account on here and share. Paid $35 for them and I am extremely happy with the purchase.


Congrats on the steal/deal and welcome!


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Dont know why I didn't catch this sooner, that's a fantastic find! I have that same pattern as a bow tie, one of my favorites- it just screams for a blue OCBD, navy blazer, chinos and penny loafers imho


Thanks OF! That's exactly what I wore with it on its first run. I'm very pleased with my new tie.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

rmpmcdermott said:


> Pretty stoked on these USA-made Sebago tassel loafers that I got for very cheap. I'm sure the crowd will be divided on these, but I actually really like tassel loafers. Let's see if I can pull them off. Side note: After finding some NOS paris of burgundy and black USA-made penny loafers, I'm really loving Sebago. At least the old stuff. The pennies break in really easily and are incredibly comfortable. I expect much of the same from these.


Nice! You will not regret it. This from a 5-day-per-week tassel wearer.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Bow ties arrived:










Not the best lighting!


----------



## kendallr88 (May 20, 2016)

cellochris said:


> Bow ties arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice my man, I am wearing a bow tie tomorrow. I'll have to remember to take a picture and post it over on WAYWT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Ignore the model's attempt to be 'trendy', bought this rather nice brown herringbone Harris Tweed jacket. Brings up the HT total to 7.










My first purchase from asos, very impressed with the service. Free next day delivery, free suit bag. Would certainly use again.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^ Outfreekin' standing suit. Enjoy.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Curious, why didn't you buy the whole suit, or at least the jacket and trousers?


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't wear suits to work so I didn't feel I'd get enough use out of it to justify the additional expense. I'll consider the waistcoat though.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

A few frivolous eBay purchases:









































































Total <£60. Great value imo.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Just got this Mahi Mahi belt off amazon-it's from Preston Leather co. and is $15 cheaper than belted cow or Vineyard Vines


They also sent this striped bass keyfob for free, which was a pleasant suprise


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Nearly into June and what do I pick up? A lovely Barbour scarf. The cold dismal weather we are enjoying in the NE at the moment makes this more than suitable...


----------



## MODEVIL (May 10, 2010)

g3org3y said:


> Ignore the model's attempt to be 'trendy', bought this rather nice brown herringbone Harris Tweed jacket. Brings up the HT total to 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Last one for me for May, navy suede AE Cavanaughs purchased during the sale:


----------

